# My new '85 n/a 300ZX



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

I bought this car a few weeks ago. It's an '85 300ZX with the VG30E in it. I managed to get it for just under 2K and I love it! The interior has been re-carpeted along with the seats, the wheels are 15" Boyds rims, it has been lowered, and it's also the Canadian model. The speedo is in km/h which is kinda weird, but it's got mp/h on the inside (kind of the opposite of our American cars.) I've replaced the power steering pump and the positive battery cable, and the car runs great with only 117,000 miles on it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I've always liked how they look in black. :thumbup: 

Please take good care of it.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> I've always liked how they look in black. :thumbup:
> 
> Please take good care of it.


Oh I well! It's my new baby!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

dang. an SF model. never actually seen one of those.

love the *wheels* and tires (don't say "rims" to describe wheels. this isn't "da hood").


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> dang. an SF model. never actually seen one of those.
> 
> love the *wheels* and tires (don't say "rims" to describe wheels. this isn't "da hood").


I've been saying "rims" for years.....  It's only recently I started using "wheels" to describe "rims", to me "wheels" mean the whole thing, "rim" and "tire".

And if we was in "da hood", then it would be "Dubs", get it right.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

wow. makes me wanna paint mine black... is that exhaust factory? anyways it looks awsome


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

zak187 said:


> wow. makes me wanna paint mine black... is that exhaust factory? anyways it looks awsome


It's actually just an exhaust tip that the guy put on that owned it before me...I like how it looks and I'll probably keep the tip when I do my exhaust in the future.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

OMG that is beautiful, not really feeling the nissan logos on the fenders but to each his own, but damn that is clean


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

i kinda like the nissan logos on that car. i dont think they would look good on my red z but they look pretty nice on there. 

you got a link for a cat back by any chance?


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> OMG that is beautiful, not really feeling the nissan logos on the fenders but to each his own, but damn that is clean


There is just the one emblem on the passenger side...I'm not crazy about it, but it's straight and the previous owner put it on good and solid so it's alright for me.


----------

